# interchangeable sun visors?



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

hiya:
i'm trying to figure out if there are any Nissan models that have interchangeable sun visors with my '94 Sentra special edition. basically, trying to see if i can save a dollar or two. much thanks for any help!
also, the pump for my windshield fluid is dead. any suggestions? again, thank you.

garth


----------

